# Rants Section



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

I believe the forum needs a 'Rants' section, so everyone who has some steam to blow off regarding TiVo can do so without drowning out many useful discussions. It seems the Series 3 Section has turned into a Rants section, so many questions go unanswered as the area is cluttered with people wanting to file class action lawsuits, or running polls on how bad the Series 3 is etc. For someone who is genuinely looking for help, or for those folks who want to discuss the Series 3, it has lost its usefulness.

Many forums have a 'Rants' area for this very reason.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

This is a section we would not add to any forum I operate. The issue with such sections is they make for issues rather than help with them. They are place to attack people and companies and this is not what we are about. 

Can not speak for other forums, but our forums seem to do very well well without them. 1.3 million unique visitors a month here. 6.3 million a month on AVS Forum.

If people have S3 issues, the S3 area would be the place for it I am sorry to say.


----------



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

Good point and one I didn't really think of..the Rants Section would just turn into a massive complaint festival.

I wasn't questioning the popularity of the website, there is no question this website is an invaluable resource and hugely popular. I think most people really appreciate that you run it for us. 

Just seems in the "old days" there was more of a friendlier atmosphere around here


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sad to say that when you have so many people come though the sites, you get all kinds and people will clash.


----------

